# Benchmark DAC1 Give Away



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Heads up guys. TONEaudio is giving away a Benchmark DAC1 by the end of the year. All you have to do is "like" their Facebook page to be entered in the drawing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Luther!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

What if we don't use facebook, how do we enter?


(doh, this was in decenber )


----------



## mix4fix (Aug 2, 2013)

8086 said:


> What if we don't use facebook, how do we enter?


X 2

Some of us don't use social media. We have a life.

















We sit at home and listen to music.

:nerd:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

mix4fix said:


> X 2
> 
> Some of us don't use social media. We have a life.


:TT

Face to face interaction takes a good bit more skill than interacting with a screen. 
Please consider my reply to this forum thread my entry in the contest. Thank you!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

And then your email account startes getting hammered with companies you've never heard of trying to sell you anything from fitness equipment to a home mortgage! I'm not saying this company would sell your info, but most do as a way to make money. Give away 1 amp, sell 100,000 email addresses.


----------

